# Has anybody done this to the back of their embroidery? What's the backing called?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just curious if anyone else is going this and also how exactly it is done. On all my kids embroidered items the backside has some sort of protective layer. It helps make it real smooth against there skin. Thanks Troy


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a product that is heat pressed on the garment after the embroidery. It is called Cover The Back. I buy it from Textile Marketing in Farmers Branch, Texas. I have put it on all my childrens' embroidered clothing. Hope this helps.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I buy this type of product by the bolt from Floriani and I heat press it to the back of all my embroidery (except caps). Heat pressing from behind helps set the embroidery and gives it a nice finished look. Adding this product to the back helps it feel nice against the skin, helps give a finished professional look, and assists with stability.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I get mine by the roll from Floriani. It is a fusible mesh and can be ironed on afterwards. It is also great for ironing on before embroidering and using as a stabilizer. It keeps stretchy fabric from moving.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I get mine from Gunold out of GA, I love it a roll has lasted me forever and I get compliments from my customers.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I use it on all my infant clothing for sure!
The one I buy is called fusible tricot. but I'm thinking should buy what everyone else uses by the roll instead!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Cover A Stitch....I purchase mine from AllStitch.net

I do a good deal of hand embroidery work, and I love it for finishing backs of things like tea towels. 

I also use it for mending, and for closing a rip or hole that I'm going to cover with machine embroidery.


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

lexiandlala said:


> I use it on all my infant clothing for sure!
> The one I buy is called fusible tricot. but I'm thinking should buy what everyone else uses by the roll instead!


You don't have to buy the embroidery-specialty stuff. The fusible tricot interfacing is the same thing (I've used both) and it's much cheaper. Works great. I wouldn't recommend it as a stabilizer under the stitches, though, as someone previously suggested. But it seems to keep designs on tees more stable through washings, and I personally prefer to have the thread ends covered. 

Liz


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it normal for a heading to change? That is not the same heading I used and someone added "*What's the backing called?*" to my main post???


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Troy. I see where you're from Missouri. What part of the state are you from? If you're near me, I'd be happy to cut you a sample of this stuff for you to try.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

deChez said:


> I also use it for mending, and for closing a rip or hole that I'm going to cover with machine embroidery.


Oh, that's a good idea. I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry Sunnydayz. I'm not a distributor or anything, just offering to help out a neighbor....


----------



## Sparkys-Stitches (Feb 2, 2010)

deChez said:


> Cover A Stitch....I purchase mine from AllStitch.net
> 
> I do a good deal of hand embroidery work, and I love it for finishing backs of things like tea towels.
> 
> I also use it for mending, and for closing a rip or hole that I'm going to cover with machine embroidery.


I bought a roll of this for my machine embroidery (t-shirts etc), and I've found it comes off after a couple launderings. I don't have a heat press (yet), I'm using an iron. Is it possible to use this product with a regular iron, does anyone know? I would really really like to be able to use it. Thanks.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I use a heat press. Hopefully someone will chime in. Otherwise, check with your supplier and see what they recommend.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

On heat pressing... keep in mind that polyester thread will melt at some temp... not sure where, and rayon generally won't, but doesn't hold its color as well.

Trade-offs.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Sparkys-Stitches said:


> I bought a roll of this for my machine embroidery (t-shirts etc), and I've found it comes off after a couple launderings. I don't have a heat press (yet), I'm using an iron. Is it possible to use this product with a regular iron, does anyone know? I would really really like to be able to use it. Thanks.


I've used both a heat press and and iron to apply the material. I've not had a problem with it coming off. 

When I use an iron, I cover my bread board with a dish towel so that I have a hard surface (as opposed to using an ironing board with a padded cover). I work on my table so that I'm "above" the work enough that I can apply pressure with the iron.

I start by applying pressure for 8 seconds or so (moving the iron so that you get all areas), then ironing over for a few more seconds.

Use the iron on a cotton or linen setting. It doesn't seem to matter if you use steam or not.

One thing to consider whether using an iron or a heat press is DO NOT OVERPRESS. If you get the glue too hot, it will break down too much, and not adhere properly.


----------



## Sparkys-Stitches (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks. You know...I think I might just need a new iron. Mine is ancient.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

DETAILS
I finished a small order of left chest stitching on Blue Generation cotton/poly pique polos. Multiple colors, but mostly navy. I pressed the backing on without incident. I pressed at 300 degrees for 20 seconds, and I used a teflon pillow under the embroidery to raise the area above the buttons & seams and to avoid crushing the stitches.

PROBLEM
There is a perfect impression of the teflon pillow on the shirt. 

UNSUCCESSFUL SOLUTIONS
I have tried spraying with water, magic sizing, and a water/Downy mixture. I have repressed the entire shirt. I have allowed shirts to air dry. Impression remains. Now, where I've sprayed and dried the area, it's stiff (probably from magic sizing?) So now I have a stiff rectangle impression on the left chest of every shirt. The impression is better on all colors except navy - but none are perfect.

Anyone have suggestions for getting rid of the pillow impression? Anyone have similar problems with Blue Generation shirts (I'm wondering if it's a stain protection or something they put on their shirts) Unfortunately, they are closed for a holiday, so I cannot call them until tomorrow.

I've called the backing supplier. They gave lots of tips, but nothing to help with this. Here are the tips though - maybe you'll find them helpful; 

TIPS
press at 260 degrees (heat press or home iron, does not matter), no steam, and cut the backing with rounded corners (no sharp corners) for best adhesion and to help prevent coming off in the laundry.


----------

